# Poconos



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey,
I,m taking my daughter to Boone, NC early next weekend. i plan on riding at sugar mountain in NC. On my way back to RI I want to ride some POCONOS but dont know which or what mountain I should ride. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and happy pow pow for the new year from RI!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i usually just go to blue mountain, mostly because its the closest. its really not "that" bad... i would say either blue, or camelback


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

you can also check out Elk...little smaller than Camelback but much less crowded


----------

